# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  DM CSS code un-packer Version 1.0

## BenJones

Hi,

Here is a program I made in Delphi to unpack a css file makeing it easyer to read see more info below:

*Inofrmation*

DM CSS un-packer is a piece of software to convert a CSS file that has been packed to be more readable. Have you ever seen a website and wondered how they did the CSS code for it, Have you ever tried to view the source only to find its a jumbled mess with all the text on one line. Well what this little gem offers is an easy way to un-packs the CSS code making it easier to read by inserting back the line breaks, removed spaces and indent the lines.

*Screenshot*



Hope you like it.

----------


## BenJones

I made a little error I fogot to include the packed css example I included the un-packed one. anyway here is the packed css file that was ment to be included that you can test.

example.css



```
.MyContainer1{display:block;border-style:solid;background-color:#D7E4FF;border-width:1px;border-color:#A8BFF4;padding:20px}.MyContainer2{border-style:dotted;background-color:#FFFFFF;border-width:1px;border-color:#333333;padding:10px}pre{margin-top:1px}h1{color:#993300;font-family:Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:42px}hr.Style1{border:none;height:1px;color:#0033FF;background-color:#0033FF}hr.Style2{border:none;height:1px;width:50%;color:#009999;background-color:#009999}.FNormal{font-weight:400}.FBold{font-weight:700}.FBolder{font-weight:bolder}.FLighter{font-weight:lighter}.FInitial{font-weight:initial}
```

----------

